# Whatever happened to xticktalk?



## fonz (Oct 11, 2009)

Just the other day I wanted to install xticktalk. So I went over to /usr/ports to look for it and it wasn't there. A search here on the forums returned zilch. And the hits I got on Google were either dead links or pointing to very old binary Linux packages.

So, what has ever happened to xticktalk? Is it considered dead, unmaintained, abandoned or something?

If more people are interested, I'd be willing to sit down and code a replacement :h

Regards,

Alphons


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2009)

As far as I know it was contributed software for X11R5. It hasn't been updated in over 15 years.


----------



## fonz (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, looks like I have a project then :h

Thanks,

Alphons


----------

